# Wick size for sphere mold?



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

waiting for this answer, I love sphere candles


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Personally I would use a big one. A 60 maybe. It would burn the top fast but you would need a big wick to properly burn the middle---depending on the diameter of the sphere of course--and I only do pie not math! Merry Christmas.


----------

